
WSJ: Half of Jobs at Amazon’s Two New Headquarters Won’t Be Tech Positions - sys_64738
https://www.wsj.com/articles/half-of-queens-amazon-jobs-wont-be-tech-positions-1542829226
======
detaro
Not really surprising that an "HQ" (even if it's one of three) has a large
percentage of centralized, administrative roles of various kinds?

